# APR Presents New European R&D and UK Sales and Distribution Centre



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Establishes Wholly Owned Subsidiary in Milton Keynes, UK to Support UK Sales and Distribution and to Continue Development of a European Specific Product Line*



APR, LLC’s Volkswagen Group Performance Programs are perhaps the largest and most recognizable aftermarket performance product lines for late model Volkswagen Group vehicles the world over.As a further commitment to the excellence of these products outside of North America, APR has opened a new facility in Milton Keynes, UK.APR Motorsport, LTD was incorporated in the UK as a Limited Company in September of 2011.After many months of hard work establishing the new European operation, APR is pleased to announce the Grand Opening.

Beginning on March 1, 2012, APR Motorsport is officially open for business.APR Motorsport’s services include Sales and Support of all APR products, Service, Diagnosis, Repair and Fitting for all late model Volkswagen Group Vehicles, Bespoke Remapping, Motorsport Preparation and Dynamometer Testing.All services are performed by accredited motorsport technicians and/or accredited mechanical and calibration engineers with years of experience in OEM’s, Motorsport and the Aftermarket.Keith Lucas, Vice President of APR, LLC, is the Managing Director of the APR Motorsport, LTD and has relocated to the UK to oversee operations for the foreseeable future. 

APR, LLC President and CEO, Stephen Hooks, commented, “We feel that we bring a truly unique opportunity in our specific industry and we are proud to extend this reach into the UK and the European continent.It is a natural progression for our global brand and we are completely dedicated to its success.”APR has penetrated North America and the Asian countries with market share beyond that of the competition and the same principles of innovation, integrity and excellence will be the basis for a long term foundation in Europe.

Trade enquiries are welcome as well and APR Motorsport plans to develop a distribution network of the UK’s most premier Volkswagen Group specialist performance centres in the upcoming months.With local inventory and support, APR anticipates many happy clients for years to come now that they are able to support the Volkswagen Group Enthusiast Community in the same manner as other parts of the world.

Further to servicing the UK market, APR Motorsport is also responsible for developing APR’s European product line in conjunction with the engineering teams in the USA at APR, LLC and their vendors.ECU Calibrations, Intakes, Exhaust Systems, Intercoolers, Turbocharger and Supercharger Upgrade Systems and Performance Accessories for the European markets will be developed in the UK or on the Continent.APR Motorsport has already been busy testing APR’s New TTRS Performance Program with brutal track testing of their Stage 1 ECU Calibration at the Nurburgring and prototype test fitting of the upcoming TTRS Stage III Turbocharger Upgrade System for Right Hand Drive Vehicles.

APR Motorsport, LTD shares facilities with Racing Line, LTD who trades as Volkswagen Racing and operates the Volkswagen Racing Cup. APR Motorsport is the title sponsor for the Cup ‘s 2012 season.APR plans to hold reserved parking and special event activities for Volkswagen Owners at each race in addition to their normal sponsorship duties.

APR Motorsport, LTD is located at 4 Quattro Park, Tanners Drive, Milton Keynes MK14 5BP.Their hours of operation are from 9am-6pm Monday through Friday and on the weekends by appointment.To reach APR Motorsport by phone:01908 214 303 by email:[email protected] and on the World Wide Web at www.goapr.co.uk.


----------

